# V-codes



## dawn1978 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am a student and we have just begun coding V-codes and I am having a difficult time finding how to get to the code in the alphabetic index, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## kevbshields (Aug 18, 2009)

There's a list somewhere I've seen before, but do not have handy.

These are the more common ones:

"Admission for"
"Aftercare of"
"Status"
"History of"
"Follow-up"

I do hope this helps a bit.  If you're using the Ingenix version of ICD-9 (Expert), there should be a table of V-code categories behind the guidelines.  This may help you to locate the proper code also.


----------



## dawn1978 (Aug 18, 2009)

"Ingenix version of ICD-9 (Expert), there should be a table of V-code categories behind the guidelines". I dont want to sound like a dummy but I have no idea what that even means. I'm looking at my book and it says "Standard Edition 2009 ICD-9-CM by Saunders" where are these guidelines you talked about? I'm getting a little worried that this school I chose is not going to get me very far in this coding stuff. Do you have any suggestions of courses that are offered thru AAPC that I could look into?


----------



## bspeights (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know if this helps you any,but if you look those words up Status, Admission of, Aftercare, etc... in the alphabetical listing in your ICD-9 book you will see that they give you v-code.  Don't  forget that you have to read the dr. note to get those keywords.

Just remember that the V in v- codes stands for preVentive.  The patient does not have to have a injury or disease, or may just come in to prevent something from happening,then you need V-codes.

As far as your books, I think that they are ok.  It depends on what your school is  allowed to teach from.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 20, 2009)

I disagree with the definition of V... as far as I know the V does not stand for anything.  There are V codes for encounter for healing fractures, which is not preventive.  Also chemotherapy admin is a V code which is not preventive, I can site numerous V codes that are valid for first listed position that are not preventive, I am not sure where you found that definition and I would be interested in the source.  I just think that it conveys an incorrect outlook of V codes in general.    For Dawn:
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/datawh/ftpserv/ftpicd9/ftpicd9.htm
That is the website which will give you access to the coding guidelines for correct reporting of ICD-9  you cannot have a better resource.  Also I have never used the Saunders book , but I have always used the educational annotation version of Channel, check out their product at channelpublishing.com


----------



## jthweatt (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know where this list originated, but I have it noted in my book.  Main terms for V codes:  Admission, Aftercare, Attention to, Boarder, Care (of), Carrier, Checking, Contraception, Counseling, Dialysis, Donor, Encounter, Examination, Fitting of, Follow-up, Health, Healthy, History, Maintenance, Maladjustment, Observation, Problem, Procedure (surgical), Prophylactic, Replacement, Screening, Status, Supervison (of), Test, Transplant, Unavailabilty of medical facilities, Vaccination

Jerri


----------

